# Clean bulk after Cut!Advice needed !



## trooper92 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey I just did a 5 week cut , at 2k calories , high protein , no carbs . Went quite extreme, with lots of cardio and 3-4 weight lifting per week , am running Test E 500mg/week , so now I'm clean bulking seeying as its kicking in .

I went from 87kg to 82kg and am at 11% bdfat, down from 14-15%. ( I'm 22 yrs old - 6ft )

I'm thinking of clean bulking at 4k calories, give or take. I took about 2-3 days slowly taking my carbs back in at around 100g , but I think its safe for me to throw in my caloric surplus , as I'm only taking in Complex carbs such as sweet potatoes , oatmeal and whole grains .

I'm really gonna see how much the scale changes over this next week to see how much weight I'm gaining to see if I should cut back or not . But as of today , and today I consumed almost 400g carbs , I gained 5 kilos straight , which was after about 4 big bowls of oatmeal and lots of sweet potatoes.

My Diet will consist of 230g protein - 90g fat - 365g-400g carbs ( roughly 4 000 calories ). the Reason I feel so bloated is cause obviously the test E and of the massive amounts of oats I eat per day , which I can handle really, and I love my quaker oats.

As long as I'm using the scale and the mirror to check my progress , 4k should be a good starting point right? I hear some people bulking on 3k cals and I'm thinking I overeat but I am still sometimes hungry on this diet so I can't be undereating ..

Any thoughts on this please? thanks for taking the time to answer !


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Work your calories up gradually. I can't remember the exact science, but it was advised by lyle macdonald.

Upping it by 500 each week


----------

